# When you buy grapes..do you..



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I promise I'll post why I ask after a few of you post...I just wonder how many people do this.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

<strike>I have resembled this remark on a few occasions</strike>

Esp when i'm buying at the grocery store and they are overpriced!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

No. I think it' gross. I look at the stems. If they are green (fresh) so are the grapes.


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have on occasion and the cherries too. I do try to wipe them the paper towels offered at the meat dept. :huh:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

My son picks one, wipes it on his shirt and tastes them. I don't eat them, so I don't taste them. He does this because I have bought some beautiful looking grapes only to get home and my son and hubby complain they are sour.

So yes, they try before they buy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

No - I don't trust that they're clean and I also wonder how many other hands have been on them. I wait until I've washed them at home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, no. I never even thought of doing that. I quit buying grapes anyway when I found out they were toxic to dogs. It's just too easy to accidentally drop one and K&C stand under the kitchen counter waiting for any morsel of food to fall so I'm just too anxious about that to buy them.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Well here goes...

I was taste testing a green grape and a red grape tonight at Wal Mart. I had a gentleman come up to me and say..that he never in all of his life see someone just stand there and eat the food in the store...and that I was stealing! I said, well that's how you tell whether or not they are sour. He said, no..that you just don't do that! Well..we did this when I was growing up, people I know do this...so I have never given it a second thought. Germs don't bug me...I pick it off the vine instead of a loose one. I'm a fairly healthy person so the "germs" haven't gotten to me yet.... :huh: 

Anyway...I guess I just wanted to see if I was the only "thief" out there....


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

No I do not eat them first. I shop at Safeway and if anything you buy does not taste right you can take them back and will give you a refund. I must say that it was not correct for some random man to tell you you were stealing. Some people need to get a life.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

well I guess if you think about it..I am "taking" them. I just thought it was something lots of people did. :brownbag: ..esp since we have done this since I was little...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't b/c I don't eat fruits w/o washing, but I can tell you you are most certainly not a thief. Everytime I goto buy grapes, everyone around me is eating one to see if it's sweet. I used to think I was the only person who didn't try them.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Now we know why the prices are so high on them, Stacy and you other pilferers. LOL

I'm always thinking someone else touched them, sneezed or coughed, etc. I wash them
thoroughly at home before eating.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Its one thing to take ONE to try to see if they are good, its quite another if there's no real intention of buying them. I don't think that there's anything wrong with what you did.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have never "sampled" produce in the store before buying. It honestly bothers me to see people do this...because yes, it technically is stealing. You may think one little grape won't do any harm, but if everyone takes one little grape...you get the point. 

It also bothers me when I see people grocery shopping, they grab a bottled drink, and start drinking it while they're still shopping -- What if their debit/credit card didn't clear?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

no, i wait until i get home so that i can wash them first.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I guess I'd never thought about doing that. I have, however, been known to open mechandise before I buy to make sure it's what I want. Saves me from having to return the item later. I'm also one of the guilty ones who will get a soda while I'm shopping and pay for it at the checkout, even when the bottle is empty.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

No, never sample the produce, and I have brought home some aweful fruit. I am way too lazy to return it, so it goes it gets thrown out. I will, however eat something I am purchasing before going through the checkout line like a cookie from the bakery. I do, however pay for it


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am lucky enough to live in an area of California that has
a lot of locally grown produce. I tend to by most of my produce
from farmers markets and local produce stands. There is never a 
problem with tasting the produce. Fact is, they enourage you to
taste. Grapes, strawberries you name it. If you ask, are they 
sweet or are they ripe, they give you a taster! I don't think there is 
anything wrong with this at all! Who wants sour grapes!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Apr 11 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761011


> I have never "sampled" produce in the store before buying. It honestly bothers me to see people do this...because yes, it technically is stealing. You may think one little grape won't do any harm, but if everyone takes one little grape...you get the point.
> 
> It also bothers me when I see people grocery shopping, they grab a bottled drink, and start drinking it while they're still shopping -- What if their debit/credit card didn't clear?[/B]



Oh Lisa NEVER go shopping with me when I'm hungry!!! I almost always open something either from the bakery or deli when I'm shopping if I'm hungry and eat while I shop. If I finish it before I get to the register I put the empty package in my cart. What amazes me more is when the cashier takes the *empty* package scans it and proceeds to put it in the shopping bag empty. :wacko1: I have never had my credit or debit card decline. Thank God.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Apr 11 2009, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761063


> I am lucky enough to live in an area of California that has
> a lot of locally grown produce. I tend to by most of my produce
> from farmers markets and local produce stands. There is never a
> problem with tasting the produce. Fact is, they enourage you to
> ...



Oh yes, I also buy fruit from local produce. And, yep, they want you to taste all the fruits.

For instance, I may have gone for only grapes, but taste the yummy-sweet strawberries, and melon,
so buy that as well. I wash all fruits very well at home, but don't think a little taste at the market is
going to hurt me. Hasn't yet.

Sher ~ My Stevie Ray loves grapes. I was very careful with them. Well one day, I fill his bowl (at the sink)
with freshly washed grapes, walk up stairs with the bowl, trip, and thirty grapes went rolling all over the house.
I grabbed all the dogs, put them all in Henry's/LBB's room. Well, I actually count how many grapes I put in his bowl.
I found twenty-nine right away. Yep, it took another hour to find grape #30, but I found that sucker, and wasn't about
to let the dogs out until I found it. Not sure who was more upset, me, the trapped dogs, or the hungry Cockatoo ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

lmao ...you come up w/ some of the funniest stories! Never a dull moment in ur house!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 11 2009, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761080


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Apr 11 2009, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761063





> I am lucky enough to live in an area of California that has
> a lot of locally grown produce. I tend to by most of my produce
> from farmers markets and local produce stands. There is never a
> problem with tasting the produce. Fact is, they enourage you to
> ...



Oh yes, I also buy fruit from local produce. And, yep, they want you to taste all the fruits.

For instance, I may have gone for only grapes, but taste the yummy-sweet strawberries, and melon,
so buy that as well. I wash all fruits very well at home, but don't think a little taste at the market is
going to hurt me. Hasn't yet.

Sher ~ My Stevie Ray loves grapes. I was very careful with them. Well one day, I fill his bowl (at the sink)
with freshly washed grapes, walk up stairs with the bowl, trip, and thirty grapes went rolling all over the house.
I grabbed all the dogs, put them all in Henry's/LBB's room. Well, I actually count how many grapes I put in his bowl.
I found twenty-nine right away. Yep, it took another hour to find grape #30, but I found that sucker, and wasn't about
to let the dogs out until I found it. Not sure who was more upset, me, the trapped dogs, or the hungry Cockatoo ~ :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, you are soooooo funny!!!!! :smrofl:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> Oh Lisa NEVER go shopping with me when I'm hungry!!! I almost always open something either from the bakery or deli when I'm shopping if I'm hungry and eat while I shop. If I finish it before I get to the register I put the empty package in my cart. What amazes me more is when the cashier takes the *empty* package scans it and proceeds to put it in the shopping bag empty. :wacko1: I have never had my credit or debit card decline. Thank God.[/B]


LOL!!! So YOU'RE one of those crazy people!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I never try anything at the grocery store because I am always concerned about germs because of my weak immune system. I do think that man was out of line to approach you as he did. He honestly should have minded his own business.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

If you intend on buying them, you are most certainly not stealing them. I have a friend who thinks nothing of openin a pack of fruit snacks or even a lunchable for her grandkids. (Of course she always pays for them.) I would definately prefer that, to hearing a kid scream his head off the entire time I'm in the store. I don't buy grapes either, b/c I really don't like them, especially if they have seeds. (YUCK!) As for a card not going through, I would think most people have a couple buck worth of change on them, when they go shopping. That would be plenty to pay for a coke or something. Besides, I think it some kind of rule that mom's and grandma's have to have a couple bucks worth of quarter on them at all times, LOL.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Apr 12 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760982


> Well here goes...
> 
> I was taste testing a green grape and a red grape tonight at Wal Mart. I had a gentleman come up to me and say..that he never in all of his life see someone just stand there and eat the food in the store...and that I was stealing! I said, well that's how you tell whether or not they are sour. He said, no..that you just don't do that! Well..we did this when I was growing up, people I know do this...so I have never given it a second thought. Germs don't bug me...I pick it off the vine instead of a loose one. I'm a fairly healthy person so the "germs" haven't gotten to me yet.... :huh:
> 
> Anyway...I guess I just wanted to see if I was the only "thief" out there....[/B]



Mate, It is a normal thing here. When I was a kid and went shopping with my mum, I would eat the green beans. I see many adults tasting the grapes, strawberries, and nuts etc.
Your normal and like you, I don't have a fear of germs, I mean the trolly your pushing would be LOADED with them, so is the money you handle. Infact Money carries the most germs.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I ALWAYS try the grapes before I buy them!! 

If they are sour I do not want them so why waste the money. I just take one and then buy that package or walk away.
I can't spend money on something we will not eat. Yikes, I don't know what I would do if someone said something to me....I guess just explain.

I see nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

No, I never sample them because if they aren't organic they are full of pesticides, and I can't eat them without washing first.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

We too always try the grapes before we buy them. Why would I want a whole bag full of grapes that don't taste good?? Honestly, I don't think the germs or pesticides on one little grape are going to hurt anyone  I can't believe that someone would say that to you in the store though! I see people trying the grapes all the time! Don't worry, you are totally normal.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

since we make ONE trip to town a week, of course we taste them. i'm not wasting gas or my time to take sour grapes ALL the way back to the store. and i'm definitely not wasting MONEY on keeping them! lol

i live in a rural area, and we don't have any grocery stores locally...we have to travel to get to them. so, of course i'm going to make sure my produce is good before i buy it. =]


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

No I NEVER have .....but I have seen others in the produce section do it like it is as natural as can be.
My Mom told me one day when we were talking about how hard it was to know if we are getting a good watermelon... that my Grandpa would always cut a little plug of a watermelon before purchase. They were from the south...so I always wondered if maybe it is a traditional thing to taste some types of fruit before purchase in some areas???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Carole @ Apr 13 2009, 01:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761659


> No I NEVER have .....but I have seen others in the produce section do it like it is as natural as can be.
> My Mom told me one day when we were talking about how hard it was to know if we are getting a good watermelon... that my Grandpa would always cut a little plug of a watermelon before purchase. They were from the south...so I always wondered if maybe it is a traditional thing to taste some types of fruit before purchase in some areas???[/B]



LOL ~ At a former job, around the holidays, we would receive several boxes of chocolates, from vendors.

We had an employee, who would dig her finger-nail in the bottom of a chocolate. If it wasn't what she wanted, she would put it back,
and it looked "untouched", as the damage was on the bottom ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Let me tell ya, people would look at the bottom of the chocolates, see the hole, and put them back for someone else to eat ~ :smrofl: 

I would so laugh, while watching them pick out a chocolate, and put it back ~ LOL


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have worked in three different chain grocery stores and all three were the same about produce. Taste away! In fact, the produce employees were told to give sample fruit often and encouraged to get people to taste. No one was ever frowned upon for tasting the grapes! If anyone ever wanted to try anything, be it grape or watermelon, it was cut open then and there. Things like watermelons would just be cut up into lots of pieces and then sampled out to everyone. 

All that said, I also live in CA where we have excellent produce. That may or may not impact how they behave in the produce department!

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Apr 11 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761063


> I am lucky enough to live in an area of California that has
> a lot of locally grown produce. I tend to by most of my produce
> from farmers markets and local produce stands. There is never a
> problem with tasting the produce. Fact is, they enourage you to
> ...


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I have seen people taste before buying, and in all honesty, it doesn't bother me at all.

I don't ever do this, though, mainly because I'm a huge germaphobe. Fruits and veggies are handled by loads of different hands before making it into the store, and I always see customers examining produce with their hands to make sure the produce is good. Who knows where all these different pairs of hands have been?  I always rinse thoroughly before eating. Heck, I even rinse oranges and bananas before peeling them to eat them, LOL! :hiding:



[/QUOTE]
LOL ~ At a former job, around the holidays, we would receive several boxes of chocolates, from vendors.

We had an employee, who would dig her finger-nail in the bottom of a chocolate. If it wasn't what she wanted, she would put it back,
and it looked "untouched", as the damage was on the bottom ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Let me tell ya, people would look at the bottom of the chocolates, see the hole, and put them back for someone else to eat ~ :smrofl: 

I would so laugh, while watching them pick out a chocolate, and put it back ~ LOL
[/QUOTE]

LMAO!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i've done it. my grandma does it. its like test driving a car. if you dont like it, then why would u buy it? 

now if ur there eating the grapes without intending to buy then yes u are stealing. 

some people over react sometimes its annoying like the man.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I HATE to waste food. Theres too many people without food that I would want to buy bad food and then throw it away...So yes hubby and I definitely taste before we buy. I have been raised to do it that way. Hubby is a shopper who eats and so is my son (of course I pay for it at checkout) I dont shop and eat because Im the one stuck doin all the shopping!!! That man was so rude :angry: I would have told him just where to GO if you catch my drift!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I do, sorry if it offends, but yes, I will taste ONE grape before I buy. I certainly don't stand there & eat half a bunch or anything though.

I have also opened a bottle of water to drink before getting to the checkout - of course, I put it through first, so no one thinks I'm trying to steal it!! I don't do it very often, just when I am exceptionally thirsty, and just cannot wait!! LOL


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 13 2009, 01:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761664


> We had an employee, who would dig her finger-nail in the bottom of a chocolate. If it wasn't what she wanted, she would put it back,
> and it looked "untouched", as the damage was on the bottom ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Deb, that little story will forever impact the way I look at a box of chocolates. :yucky:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It never occurred to me that grapes would be sour so I don't think about tasting them first. Seems like a natural thing to do just the same, especially at a farmers market where they might encourage you to taste. 
I am not that keen on the idea of tasting the food first or knowing that it is handled alot since I saw a woman hold 2 tomatoes close to her nose with a big sniff and then put them back. I've bought the ones stored in plastic packages since. With other fruit that you can peel etc...I am not too concerned. Guess that guy couldn't help himself from stating his opinion (out of line I think), but the store clerks are not stopping people and there are no signs not to sample the produce, like with a salad bar, so they probably don't care.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That is just plain weird about the chocolates !! :wacko1:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i used too..my sister lives in capetown once in a shop i tasted a few grapes she said ''never do that !!some of the grape pickers are so low
paid that they pee on them '' !!!!!enjoy your grapes .. :shocked:


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 14 2009, 07:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762232


> i used too..my sister lives in capetown once in a shop i tasted a few grapes she said ''never do that !!some of the grape pickers are so lowed
> paid that they pee on them '' !!!!!enjoy your grapes .. :shocked:[/B]


I have never tasted them before buying and I definately will not start now, especially after hearing that. 

Reminds me of the joke about the girls that used to practice kissing a boy by putting lipstick on their lips then kissing the mirror in the school bathroom. After the janitor had had enough, the principal had the girls come in the bathroom and let the janitor show them how difficult it was to clean the lipstick off the mirrors. They never had a problem with it again after the janitor dipped the rag in the toilet and washed the mirrors off :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:. 

:back2topic:


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

is tasting a grape considered stealing? :bysmilie:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Apr 14 2009, 08:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762232


> i used too..my sister lives in capetown once in a shop i tasted a few grapes she said ''never do that !!some of the grape pickers are so low
> paid that they pee on them '' !!!!!enjoy your grapes .. :shocked:[/B]



I had to laugh when I read your post. When I was a little girl my Mom told me to NEVER eat produce without washing it throughly because the farm hands has no place to pee but the field. That really stuck with me because to this day I don't eat fruits or vegies without washing well. You also don't know who was touching or sneezing on them in the store. The thought just makes me shudder.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I do not taste them (more due to fear of pesticides and bacteria when they are not washed) but I do pinch them for firmness. I only buy firm, fresh grapes.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

No i dont but i have done before.I def wouldnt say you are stealing. Would be different if you were just standing there eating a whole bag lol but u were clearly buying them so no. what a strange man!


----------

